# Arabian Horse Association Questions



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I will say probably for the paying for back points, but I would call AHA and be sure.....then you know you sent the correct form and fees. You could send them an email....but I would call.


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

Yeah, I planned on doing that tomorrow. Just wanted to see if anyone else had been in the same position I'm in  Thank you as well!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I have had to do that, but it was 10 years ago! I do remember calling them!


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks Greentree! I went ahead and called them. I do have to pay the retroactive fee, which I had kind of figured I would have to do. And I have the correct form, woohoo!

Now, here's another set of dumb questions if you don't mind me asking. Say I get my 60 points and Izzie earns her Legion of Honor. Would I continue adding to the 60 points for the next honor, or would I start over? We are doing both in hand and performance classes, so there is a possibility we get our Legion of Merit first instead. And are they the ones who notify you that your horse has achieved the honors, or do you keep track of them?

Sorry, I'm new to trying to figure this out, and I'm not with an Arab barn! Before this I just showed schooling level shows, but I'm working with a good Dressage trainer as well as heading to more recognized shows since there are quite a few around Lexington/outlying cities!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

No problem! The points are cumulative. They keep adding up. As long as you have paid all the money, AHA will send the award out to you. They are kind of slow, though.

You can also set up an awards ceremony at a show that means a lot to you... Lots of us did cakes and drinks in the barn afterward. You set that up with the show organizer.

Congrats on the points you have! Are you doing dressage only?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

Awesome! I was hoping that was the way it worked!

And I'd have just the show to do it at too, surrounded by my favorite people!

Sadly we only made it to one schooling show for Dressage. We aim for more now that I'm working with a trainer up in Ohio. This show season we showed in Sport Horse In Hand, Sport Horse Under Saddle, did Sport Horse Show Hack twice, Hunter Pleasure, and Native Costume. The native costume is more for fun than to actually place haha! We don't move like the native costume horses that win!

Though, this year alone qualified us for all of the above for Regionals, so as a birthday gift from my family we are showing there in more than one class (which I'm BEYOND excited about!)


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Yay! I have never shown in this region, having moved here from region 9. I can't afford to show anymore inAHA , but we are going to start doing some open shows and perhaps mini trials.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

Ohh, that would be fun! I moved here from Michigan, so this was my first year showing! I've met a lot of FUN people to show with, and found some great groups! There is a Kentucky Arabian Incentive Fund if you have a Kentucky bred Arabian (I can share that info if you would like), and there is the county fair circuit where we show a lot (counts for the incentive fund) that comes out with a book of a ton of shows throughout Kentucky  Would be neat if we bumped into each other at a show this year!

Truthfully, if it wasn't for my awesome family, and the fact Regionals is around my birthday (June 26th), there wouldn't be a way for us to afford showing there. The recognized shows we go to are a bit more manageable price wise (there is actually one end of April at our favorite fairgrounds that is a recognized show without too much of the recognized show price; stalls I think are $25 each and we normally snag a tack stall for a number of us to share, and entries are $15 per class pre entry, $20 day of)


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Do you live close to Lex? I am about 3 hours from there. 

There is this San N Tone show coming up in Shelbyville! They have " Arabian" classes. I have never been, but my friend takes a trailer load to every one!

San-n-Tone Stables and Horse Shows


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

We are actually closer to Cincinnati (Northern Kentucky area).

I LOVE San-n-Tone! Sandy is WONDERFUL! The March 20th show is our first one of the year actually. The Shelbyville Fairgrounds is my favorite place to show  if you go to bluegrassarabians.org you'll see the class list for the show on April 23rd/24th (open show is the 23rd; recognized is the 24th; one stall fee for the weekend)  That's the recognized show that is affordable, and the gentleman who run it are hands down THE best!


----------

